# Penn Battalion 12'



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Thinning the rack out and putting here first , Penn Battalion 12' ,6-12 oz. , BATSF255OC12 , Lite use as a anchor rod pin rigging , so it has some Lt. rubb marks on the handle from going in and out of the rod holder , other than that nothing else , Not looking to ship , Can meet in the Atlanta area or Nags Head June 7th. to 10th. or11th. , Price 75.00


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Sold pending meet up


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Close , Sold


----------

